# PTSD?



## SheWontFollow (Apr 16, 2013)

Is it possible to have PTSD without having flashbacks?


----------



## SheWontFollow (Apr 16, 2013)

I've been told by a psychiatrist before that I have it, but I never believed I did because I've never had any flashbacks.


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

SolomonOrlando said:


> Well, did you have anything in your life that gave you PTSD?


I sure do... and I know what you mean.... I don't have vivid flashbacks of the particular events however I get flashbacks of many past memories good and bad. Its simply because the trauma has caused me to separate from myself and my past so I subconsciously get memories and its like "woe" lol... Its very strange


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2013)

I've been through decades living with PTSD without getting any flashbacks. So the answer to your question? Yeah I think it's possible to have PTSD without flashbacks.


----------



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

That's pretty much what DP is to an extent


----------



## GroupHug (Jul 6, 2012)

,.


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

GroupHug said:


> I suffered extreme emotional distress eventually causing a lack of sleep which resulted in psychosis that seriously endangered my life (I was almost hit by traffic).
> 
> I am currently suffering from symptoms of what could be diagnosed as PTSD...
> 
> It's hard to simply sleep and eat sometimes, and I'm always on edge.


Hi  ... I hope you find help here on this forum, we are like one big family, in this together! Anyways, I was wondering if you could explain your psychosis? what happened? how did it feel? ... Also, what are some of your symptoms?


----------



## GroupHug (Jul 6, 2012)

Doberg said:


> Hi  ... I hope you find help here on this forum, we are like one big family, in this together!
> 
> Anyways, I was wondering if you could explain your psychosis? what happened? how did it feel? ... Also, what are some of your symptoms?


Howdy . I don't know if I'll find much help on a forum about DP (maybe I will from individuals), but I suppose a lot of what I'm going through has been experienced by many of the people here to varying degrees. I first started not sleeping. It went on for days. Then I started walking the streets convinced I was on a mission from god (I'm an agnostic Buddhist...heh, what a surprise!). I won't go into too much detail since people here are afraid of "going crazy", but I ended up handcuffed, in the back of a cop car, and taken to the hospital. I started to see and hear things that others did not. I was then taken to a psychiatric hospital....the same place where I felt traumatized in the past.

That didn't go so well for my sleep and anxiety, and my "visions" and delusions got stronger. I became antagonistic and paranoid. I stopped showering, barely ate or drank water, I didn't readily share my symptoms with staff (paranoid about what they'd do with the information), and they deemed me "unable to care for myself" and held me for an extended stay until anti-psychotic medication stabilized me primarily by helping me get sleep and calming my body/mind.

I felt like I was "on my own", that I couldn't trust anyone, that "no one believes me", that I needed to protect myself from pretty much everyone around me.

At one point I literally thought I was trapped in hell for all eternity. Imagine that feeling. In my mind I literally went through "hell". Heh.

Right now, well, webmd kind of gets me - "problems relating to others (this symptom was much worse in the distant past and my recent symptoms are starting to subside w/ support/contact/connection to others...who have empathy), difficulty falling or staying asleep (major problem); irritability; outbursts of anger (I am no longer doing this, but did); difficulty concentrating; and being "jumpy" or easily startled (yes.)....

(cont.).. The person may also suffer physical symptoms, such as increased blood pressure and heart rate, rapid breathing, muscle tension, nausea (Yes. I actually had to take pills for blood pressure in the hospital for a couple to few days. Never had to before. I'm 23, eat healthy for the most part, was at a healthy weight prior to admittance, and regularly do resistance and cardio exercises. It surprises me because I immediately think of my father who is in his mid/late 50's who starts getting heart palpitations when he doesn't take his about every 12 hours. He smokes (has for most of his life) and has for his whole life eaten very unhealthily...and is actually somewhat proud of that fact. I've been feeling like vomiting recently without symptoms of being "sick" otherwise)."


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

PTSD is not just about having flashbacks it's when ur body remembers trauma, most ppl with constant panic attacks are experiencing PTSD. There is a more accurate diagnosis called CPTSD which applies for most ppl with dpd


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

Are you dreaming about fearful situations??? I had PTSD coupled with hyper vigilance and never figured out how to turn it off. It led to feelings of dread, panic, and a helpless feeling as if I was on a countdown to losing my mind. It is possible to reverse this behavior by practicing mindfulness, proper diet, and most of all CHANGING THE WAY YOU REACT TO STRESS AND ELIMINATING STRESSFUL BEHAVIOR.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2014)

One of the most important things you need to begin to heal from PTSD is to feel safe. There is NO WAY you're flight/fight/freeze response is going to switch off if you detect a threat. In order to feel safe, you actually have to BE in a safe environment.

Is there anyone here who sees a therapist who has given advice on how to do this?

HH


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Harry Harrington said:


> One of the most important things you need to begin to heal from PTSD is to feel safe. There is NO WAY you're flight/fight/freeze response is going to switch off if you detect a threat. In order to feel safe, you actually have to BE in a safe environment.
> 
> Is there anyone here who sees a therapist who has given advice on how to do this?
> 
> HH


Sorry but why is ur name Harry Harrington? R u trying to be Harris Harrington or are u actually him?


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh my, you Australians are very 'up front' aren't you??

I'll gladly answer your questions, but first dear, you must answer mine.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Harry Harrington said:


> Oh my, you Australians are very 'up front' aren't you??
> 
> I'll gladly answer your questions, but first dear, you must answer mine.


Hahaha ....I'm waiting for an answer. 
What is ur question..


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2014)

Missjess&#8230; My question was...'Is there anyone here who sees a therapist who has given advice on how to do this?'


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

"but first dear" -CREEPY- "You must answer mine," your what, exactly?

Explain


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

On the subject of flashbacks, like most "mental health" issues, it's relative.

At some point, I guess, it becomes so vivid that some doctor can classify it as a "flashback"

I'm sure there are criteria involved.

But I suspect that to be affected, we must have first had a traumatic impression, which would invariably be something of a recurring flashback.

May just be a level of degree.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

Phantasm said:


> "but first dear" -CREEPY- "You must answer mine," your what, exactly?
> 
> Explain


Hey! Be nice! That's warning no. 1 Phantasm.

I just wanted to know if anyone has seen or is seeing a therapist who is helping them work through PTSD, in particular how to feel safe?

BTW: I'm NOT Harris Harrington. I know virtually NOTHING about him or the way he looks at dp. I just like his name that's all.. hahaha. Besides, he's Harris, I'm Harry. Dig it?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

Warning no.1?

Beat you to it Harry. You be nice


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

Yes warning no. 1 was for excess unniceness directed towards another member.

Ok&#8230; it's a truce.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

Well, you have my warning as well. There is no truce.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Harry Harrington said:


> Missjess&#8230; My question was...'Is there anyone here who sees a therapist who has given advice on how to do this?'


What a random question how does that apply to anything. I asked u a question why u were using harris harringtons name that's all


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

I'd also be interested to see if he answers that question.

The obvious answer is that he is a stooge, like a few others on this site, who are cheap-shit slaves.

Now wait for the smug, condescending reply, designed to undermine you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

Wait, no reply? Surprise surprise


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

Phantasm said:


> I'd also be interested to see if he answers that question.
> 
> The obvious answer is that he is a stooge, like a few others on this site, who are cheap-shit slaves.
> 
> Now wait for the smug, condescending reply, designed to undermine you.


Do you honestly think I'm a stooge? Like a cheap shit slave? Ohh please..

I have no idea what you're on about. And I don't care either.

Whatever


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

Go back&#8230; have a look at my question in context. It's not random at all.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

You point to your question now that I'm pointing at your context.

You still didn't answer the question, but fair enough.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

Harry Harrington said:


> Do you honestly think I'm a stooge? Like a cheap shit slave? Ohh please..
> 
> I have no idea what you're on about. And I don't care either.
> 
> Whatever


He has problems with fearless who often talks about Harris Harrington's recovery program. Fearless and MissJess also bicker a lot and Phantasm comes to her defense, he also considers anybody who associates with fearless in any way to be slave to him. Since you chose the name Harry Harrington and talked to Miss Jess in an odd way, he decided that you must be one of Fearless' henchmen. In that saw a call to action for his ongoing crusade to see fearless banned from the site for various transgressions, and personnel reasons.

The more you know~!

I recommend not getting sucked into this, and maybe changing your name as it will make things easier for you.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

A flashback can be as simple as reliving a traumatic experience. If the trauma causes avoidance behaviors and anxiety, then PTSD is a likely diagnosis. Bad trips on recreational drugs are not listed as a cause of PTSD, but I think they meet all the criteria for inclusion.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

Antimony said:


> He has problems with fearless who often talks about Harris Harrington's recovery program. Fearless and MissJess also bicker a lot and Phantasm comes to her defense, he also considers anybody who associates with fearless in any way to be slave to him. Since you chose the name Harry Harrington and talked to Miss Jess in an odd way, he decided that you must be one of Fearless' henchmen. In that saw a call to action for his ongoing crusade to see fearless banned from the site for various transgressions, and personnel reasons.
> 
> The more you know~!
> 
> I recommend not getting sucked into this, and maybe changing your name as it will make things easier for you.


I think that's a good summary. I'm impressed.

I know I can come across as harsh sometimes, but I just see it as addressing an inbalance where a certain mentality or attitude has become enmeshed and normalised. A counter-point is no bad thing. I believe in balance and self-empowerment. I have no problem with any particular programme - although if they charge alot I think that says something about their character and motivation.

The Harris Harrington programme has always been well known and discussed on this site long before fearless came here. If it helps people I'm glad, especially now people can get it pirated and don't have to pay a fortune and be exploited, just as with the Lindon method (the business model Harrington appropriated).

As I say, I'm just suggesting an alternative viewpoint, without presenting myself as a messiah who must be obeyed.

Harry doesn't need to change his name (one of the best men I've ever known was called Harry). I make a point when I feel I need to. If we named ourselves after our masters I would be called Eugene Gendlin, but I wasn't calling him up on his allegiance, but his approach.

So if I see it, I call it, and always will. I make no apologies for that because the best method is always personal to the individual, and it's trust in ourselves that matters, not blind faith in a false prophet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

forestx5 said:


> A flashback can be as simple as reliving a traumatic experience. If the trauma causes avoidance behaviors and anxiety, then PTSD is a likely diagnosis. Bad trips on recreational drugs are not listed as a cause of PTSD, but I think they meet all the criteria for inclusion.


I agree with that. It's the sort of thing I was trying to say


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

Antimony said:


> He has problems with fearless who often talks about Harris Harrington's recovery program. Fearless and MissJess also bicker a lot and Phantasm comes to her defense, he also considers anybody who associates with fearless in any way to be slave to him. Since you chose the name Harry Harrington and talked to Miss Jess in an odd way, he decided that you must be one of Fearless' henchmen. In that saw a call to action for his ongoing crusade to see fearless banned from the site for various transgressions, and personnel reasons.
> 
> The more you know~!
> 
> I recommend not getting sucked into this, and maybe changing your name as it will make things easier for you.


Thank you Antimony, well explained. Wow what a fool! hahaha All b/c of the name I chose and my exchanges with missjess..

So Phantasm. What IS your alternative view? Show us how smart you really are. Give us a few pointers. While we're on the topic of PTSD, help us all out. Or as Antimony was alluding to, you have no substance??

Ohh btw. Look at post #20 before you ask me to answer that question&#8230; again!

Ya see mate. I've basically recovered from dp and dr, so I'm only here to help people. Take it, or leave it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

No, not all because of those two simple things, more an overall sense - which is the first lesson - and you made a bad one.

Having no substance, or Opening to the external is a key factor. Lesson 2

Relate your pain to your real life. Lesson 3

Keep it simple and bring things back down home to earth - always. Grieve.

Antimony was not alluding to anything, he was very straight-forward. And all you did was say you used the name. The question was why.

My "alternative view" is just that : to have one, and that everyone can. That's the point.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

Phantasm said:


> No, not all because of those two simple things, more an overall sense - which is the first lesson - and you made a bad one.
> 
> Having no substance, or Opening to the external is a key factor. Lesson 2
> 
> ...


This looks more like an application for the psyche ward than anything else.

I'm speechless. This hardly makes any sense.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

Well ok.

Maybe this shows why you can't just give someone a method and say they will recover, which is kinda the point I was making.

I know exactly what I mean, but you find it confusing.

It's all very simple, and that may be why it's hard to get, given the nature of the condition.

I am wasting my time talking to you, which is why I don't post much anymore. Recovery is experiential, and so words are always after the fact. You really have to see for yourself.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2014)

You know what?

Missjess and I were having a harmless little joke around, and in you stepped like some sort of hero attempting to rescue her (from what? I have NO IDEA). Now you're spouting all this stuff from Harris Harrington, who I already said, I know nothing about! I've never read anything he's written or have I paid any attention to what others have written about him.

Moral of the story.. Keep your nose out of other peoples business!

Goodbye.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Come on guys stop fighting


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

NEEDMOREBLAZE said:


> I had PTSD coupled with hyper vigilance and never figured out how to turn it off. It led to feelings of dread, panic, and a helpless feeling as if I was on a countdown to losing my mind. It is possible to reverse this behavior by practicing mindfulness, proper diet, and most of all CHANGING THE WAY YOU REACT TO STRESS AND ELIMINATING STRESSFUL BEHAVIOR.


SOOO TRUE, people don't realize that if you were to lose your mind it would of happened already, also, losing your mind is not what you probably think it is...


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

Doberg said:


> SOOO TRUE, people don't realize that if you were to lose your mind it would of happened already, also, losing your mind is not what you probably think it is...


As the fear has faded over the last 6 months I've realized that it wasn't the Depersonlization that messed me up so badly. Rather it was my reaction to DP as a threat to my existence which took my heightened state of awareness towards the outside world and directed it internally. Now the enemy was DP as opposed to the outside world, and the hypervigilance was directed towards everything about my existence and checking in for signs of DP every 10 minutes. Eventually I realized there was no threat yet the fear of an unforeseen threat still existed...this is when my panic attacks were at their worst. My mind has bascially been turned upside down and sideways over the last year....yet i'm still alive and in perfect physical health. Bottom line is once the fear began to leave and I was able to sleep and rest my mind....the road to recovery began for me.


----------

